# Thrift Store Find - Fleetwood - Questions



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I have been wanting a sewing machine for about a year but
A) Im cheap 
B) I have no idea what Im doing


Id been eyeing a machine sitting in a dark corner of a shelf at the thrift store 
for $5
Today I entertained my curiosity and I plugged it up. It worked, I bought it. 


Came home and watched all kinds of youtube videos on the parts and how they work..
But the fleetwood is still a little mysterious


I dont know where the bobbin goes. 
Well I kind of do, but not really. 
and while I halfway understand how to thread it, I wouldnt dream of even trying (i gummed up my moms machine when I was little a few times)


Any advice or something that can point me in the right direction?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The early ones are Singer 15 clones

Please share a picture - if it's an older one than it's real easy to figure out - some of the newer ones look very different.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

You also mightgo the the website "Relics" and look for a owners manual there. They have all kinds so it' worh a look.

Elaine


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It looks like you might have what I look for when I go to junk stores(see new baby thread). If your's is anything like mine, they're very easy to use and just about impossible to destroy.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry with the late response. 
I've been dealing with flystrike on one of my new goat kids. Ugh..


Ill try and get a picture tomorrow


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay here it is
All metal and in very good condition. 

The location of the second picture is under the side plate and the 3rd picture I believe is the bobbin cap

Serial Number
876-TW 27260


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

You are missing the bobbin case. That last part should be held in with some sort of clip. When we gethome DH says he'll see what he can find for you


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This isn't your exact same model, but it might be close enough to help in sewing with your "new" machine. http://www.sewinginsight.com/other-brands/fleetwood-e-188-portable-sewing-machine-review/


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay, sorry this is late but it's the 3rd time I've tried posting, internet has been going in and out

Macy thankyou so much! Let me know if he finds anything 
Thanks for the link Belfry! I'm even more excited about my purchase now


So well I need to find another fleetwood for this bobbin case, our are there similar models out there?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I couldn't find much on the internet on the "modern" Fleetwoods. You probably don't want to hear this, but you might need to spend $35-40. at a sewing machine repair shop to get the machine up and running correctly. Then again, it may be as simple as finding the right bobbin case. If Macybaby can't help with the bobbin case, I'd suggest taking it to a local repair shop to see if they might have a compatible one.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Now that I semi know what I'm looking for ill pole my head around other thrift stores and see if I can't find south fleetwood on the cheap. 
$30-$40 is something I'll never convince the SO into


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Sarah,

It is very likely this will take the same bobbin case as a Singer 15, the clones often did, and are very similar.

I'll get my husband on this, he had plans of taking some pictures of the Singer 15. He's playing some "invader" game on the computer right now anyway LOL!!

If it takes the same parts as the Singer 15, I may be able to supply them at a much cheaper cost - I've one for only good for parts right now.

BTW - My son lives on the east side of Atlanta - in Monroe. He's managed to pick me up three machines so far this year, I'll be getting them when we go visit in October.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

BTW- you are also missing the bobbin winder, but that might not matter if you have another machine you can use to wind bobbins.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Hope these help. 










Note where the "arm" on the bobbin case is, Singer also made some that went the other direction (left to right instead of right to left), You can tell what it should be by how the notch in the hook lines up.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

http://antiques.lovetoknow.com/information-vintage-fleetwood-sewing-machines

Starting point for more info.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

RebelDigger - the funny part about that link - that sure looks like a a Viking in the picture - got one sitting right next to me.

Pretty good info though - some editor probably figured it needed a picture and found a stock one of an old machine - after all, one old sewing machine is as good as another . . . LOL!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures, and link. 
It looks like all I have is the shuttle driver. 
So the rest is not "universal"? 
I will need to locate another fleetwood or singer 15?

I saw a summer with a table for $22 And a dress maker with a table for $16 at the thrift store today..
It just want in my crafting budget to purchase something I still have very little knowledge on


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Sarah - the item in your third picture is the Shuttle Body - turn it over and it should look very much like in my last picture.

When looking at used machines, if the bobbin goes in Vertical, then there should be a bobbin case, if it drops in horizontally, then most often there is not. 

With the older Japanese made machines, getting parts can be real hit and miss - luckily most are "Singer 15" clones and take the same bobbin and needle. Parts that fit a Singer 15 are easy to come by on Ebay. 

These old machines are rather easy to get working - provided you have all the parts. Don't try to force anything that is stuck - it needs to be freed up with some penetrating oil first so that nothing gets bent or broken if it's really stuck. Often there is something stuck in the shuttle race assembly (like thread or lint) that is locking it up.

Have you checked the Craigslist in your area? Some people think their machines are lined with Gold, but there are also good deals if you watch for them.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah I've looked on craigslist, put my name down for the salvation army, checked multiple thrift stores, and put out an ad on fbs local buy/sale/trade group


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Should I try an flip it and buy another machine, or do you think this one is worth waiting it out?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Is this everything I would need?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Fle...159?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232d3a790f


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I see you found the seller with the parts for the Fleetwood - I was just going to post them. This seller has a bobbin assembly - so you can see what it looks like and see if you've got all the parts for yours.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Fle...162?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232d3a7912

I'm not familiar with the Fleetwood, so I have no idea if that would be all you need for the bobbin winder.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I have everything in the picture of the link you posted, but the bobbin is still loose in there (I picked up a size 15)

Is there something I can use to hold it in there temporarily??
I just want to play with it so bad!


Im still trying to locate where the bobbin winder is or where it would be
sewing machines are so foreign to me


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Sarah - you still need the bobbin case. Without that there is no way you can try to sew anything.

My husband did up the pictures - and he mistakenly labeled the Bobbin Case as the Bobbin. The bobbin fits inside that case, and without both you aren't going to be able to sew.

However you can punch holes in paper without a bobbin or thread - then you can see if it will adjust the length, go in reverse and zig zag properly. It's a really good way to see if you machine will do a nice straight stitch. Sometimes if they are not adjusted properly, they will do a very small zigzag when they should be going perfectly straight.

You may be able to send a message to the person selling the parts and ask them if they know what bobbin case and bobbin fits this machine.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/80571197/vintage-japanese-sewing-machine-manual

Don't know if there may be a free one online. Still looking.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

there is a Yahoo group Vintagesjapanesesewingmachines 

If you have a Yahoo account, you can join and then look through the files, I expect they will have the info you need. 

I've found a ton of useful info by joining Yahoo groups about the machines I'm interested in.

I'm not a member so could not look at the files, but browsed around the messages and I'm almost certain those folks could get you all fixed up.

Found this little tidbit

"Fleetwood is a badge name that may hve belonged to a small distributor or
department store. The JA-19's seem to be built by Toyota. Toyota supplied to
many stores and distributers. You may find a match under White, Morse, Domestic,
Ambassador, American Beauty, Remington, Dressmaker or one of their other
clients. I think there was a White like yours talked discusussed about 6 to 8
months ago. The machine itself looks to from the 60's or 70's."

When my husband first saw your machine, he said 'Bet it's a Toyota!"


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

lol That's weird..

I made my own winder with a screw driver, masking tape, and a drill

Doing some poking around I think I'll but this bobbin case and ill be good to go
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=120926494787&cmd=VI_SPR

Once I learn how to properly thread it 
The ones I see closest resemblance to is a White. Aside from the dress maker, I don't see any videos on the others really


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've purchased several items from Sharp Sewing, and they are knowlegable people. I'd suggest contacting them and give them the name/ model number of your machine before you order the bobbin case. Better yet, ask if you can send the pic you posted here of the bobbin area.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks! Ill contact them!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have also bought a lot from Sharp Sewing. They were very good when they accidentally sent me the wrong part.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Very speedy reply. 
They wouldn't give me a definite answer, but said they accept returns


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Sarah, here's a good thread on another board on assembling the bobbin area of your machine: http://www.quiltingboard.com/vintag...bbin-area-day-nah-just-do-anyway-t194930.html


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Yay! I got my bobbin case in the mail yesterday..
After a few youtube tutorials and a few minutes I figured light how to properly thread my machine and insert a bobbin case. 

I haven't gotten to learn what all the knobs mean and how I am making it stitch in one spot instead of a seam... :hrm:
But I'm going to take the time today (cross my fingers) and learn what all the knobs, switches, and buttons do.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Probably there is a slide switch or setting somewhere...sounds like you might have the feed dogs disengaged, or have it set to darning, or maybe stitch length to zero? (Is this right, sewing buddies?) Just a matter of finding the right setting.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

the knob on the bed of the machine is for disengaging (or dropping) the feed dogs. You may have to oil it some if it's stiff - but moving it around should make changes to the feed dogs (though sometimes you won't see the change until you move the flywheel a bit). 

If that makes the feed dogs go up and down (so they are below the plate) but it still does not move back and forth, then it will be with the stitch length.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I Think I had the stitch length set to '0' :hammer:

I played with it a lot last night and think I have it down pretty good.
Im having a harder time keeping it a straight stitch. It will keep straight then at the middle or towards the end it wants to get curved. 
Maybe the tension isnt right? Or maybe Im not feeding it right?


There are still two controls I dont under stand
One is marked B,H, and has numvers 1-4 you can switch through
The other is Blind Stitch vs Manual


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Upon further research I think BH stands for blind hem?

When I use this setting is when it starts going side to side and not moving forward. 
I dont think Im setting it right because It was doing a straight line then every now and again would zag out..


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I have also found that I can not "lock" a zig zag in unless one of the B.H. things are selected. 

I has N - 1 - 2 - 3 - 4

When it is on N it does a straight sew no problem.. 
Everything else seems to "gum up" when there is string in there, fine if not (except setting 4.. it kind of just goes back and forth). Its also a little weird as it seems to want to run more in reverse


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Blind hem stitch is a combo zig zaggy/straight stitch, so it is doing what it is supposed to do. (There's a funky little fold you have to do with the fabric to get that blind hem stitch to be blind...i've never figured that one out, but it is probably great for skirts and drapes.) Your N1-2-3-4...sounds like that is stitch width? You should have both a stitch width and a stitch length regulator.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Take a picture straight on the front instead of at an angle so we can see the knobs and settings. I think we'd be able to help better if we could actually see the front of the machine.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I hope these show up clear enough


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Here is what I made last night.. 
And enveloped throw pillow. First thing Ive ever sewn


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice pillow -- an a great first sewing job.

You have figured most things out. The blind hem setting is only for hemming, so I'd suggest ignoring that at present. I haven't done a blind hem in probably 10 or more years.
The white knob is to set stitch length. I like a 2.5 mm stitch, so would start out at 2.5 on your machine. The zigzag lever is pretty much self-explanatory. If you want to bind raw edges or so some applique work, you'd use the zigzag along with setting the stitch length. You'd need to practice and write down the settings to get the size stitch you want. When I had a manual machine, I doubled a piece of white fabric and used black thread practice the different sizes of zigzag and wrote what each one was so I'd have a cheat sheet for later. 
The buttonholer works by starting at 1 to anchor the stitches, moving the lever to 2 to make the first side, then to 3 for the end anchor, and 4 will bring you back to the beginning. Some machines go backwards first, and other frontwards. 
I can't read all the settings of the knob on the base -- only "silk", but that might be the way to lower/ raise the feed dogs. Does it say "darn"? If so, that completely lowers the feed dogs. 
For $5.00, it looks like you got a fabulous machine!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If you decide to play with the blind hemming stitch, here's a video explaining how to fold your fabric. Although she uses a dedicated foot, I've done many a blind hem with just the regular sewing foot.
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...EB2371B4946F20A4FB37EB&view=detail&FORM=VIRE8


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

The bottom knob says Normal, Silk, Embroider 

Thanks for all that info! Its helpful.. 
And I have started myself a "cheat Sheet"


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

and wait.. where is the "buttonholer"?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Watch the feed dogs as you turn the knob on the bottom. I think that might move them up and down. Normal for highest level, silk for medium and embroider for the lowest, probably completely dropped. That last is what you'd use if you were to free motion quilt. Oh, and the knob on top of the left side of the machine probably adjusts the sewing foot pressure. Helpful if you decide to sew extra heavy or extra light items. 

Buttonholer is upper right lever with red icons under it--marked BH. You'd move the lever to the right progressively until the buttonhole is done, then back to the far left for regular sewing. I'm not sure if you need to set the machine to zigzag or not -- just play with it to see.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh okay thanks!
Im still trying to figure out exactly what happens with that little button on the top left. 
Ive used it pushed in and out but see no difference, yet


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Sarah,
One of the things that has not been mentioned here so far is that the machine needs to be Cleaned and Oiled.....
We use an oil called "Tri-Flo" or get some sewing machine oil from a local shop. 
We get the Tri-Flo from our local bike shop here or from an on line site called "Sew-Classic.com" She also has lots of parts and knowledge about these badged machines
In looking at your pictures I see several small holes on the top. Those are oil holes. From what you are describing there is something that is possibly gummed up and needs the oil desperately. The little round knob to the right of the lever with the numbers is a lock to hold the lever in place for the width of the stitch you want. It could be gummed up as well.
If I am correct in what I see in the pics the two spots that look like screws are either that or you press down and turn. This will release the top so you can see the inside. 
Oil anything that moves is sort of our motto. Oiling these machines is almost critical, because from what I have learned over the last couple of years with Joe getting into refurbishing them is that most people have not done that. The machines are used until they just quit and then the people just go get anther one to use till it quits. They don't seem to maintain them like is needed.
Got run but I hope this helps.

Elaine


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Elaine!
I have no idea where a sew shop would be around here..
Is the oil something hobby lobby would sell?
Brand names?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Check out Ace Hardware - maybe at an auto shop like Napa. 

Wish I was coming to Monroe sooner than October- DH and I could get you on the right foot getting this machine all clean and spiffy. But it really is not a complicated thing to do, and based on what you've already done , well within your abilities. 

Elaine is right - most of the machines we've picked up stopped working due to lack of maintenance, and a bit of loving gets them running smoothly again. I've only encountered one that was truly worn from use.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Sarah,

Tri-Flo is the brand unto itself. If you can't find it at a hardware store, then go on line to http://www.shop.sew-classic.com/. She also ships rather quickly, ususally the same day you order or the very next morning.
She has lots of goodies too. 

Elaine


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I just bought a dressmaker S-2402 for $5 at another thrift. 
It's a little rough and missing the foot pedal, but it still runs when plugged in and has a bobbin winder (which is why I bought it)

It's not as snazzy looking as the ones that pull up on Google, but I might be interested in putting it back together. 
It defiantly needs a good cleaning and oiling. 

Ill post pictures when I can


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Sarah is addicted :nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner:


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Macybaby said:


> Sarah is addicted :nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner:


Hahaha
I found out my aunt had an antique singer a couple weekends ago. 
I've always seen the table in her room because she uses it as a tv stand, but my cousin said the machine was in the hall bedroom closet. 
Silently I will wait.. but I know it will probably come down to a battle between my other cousin and I lol


----------

